# kleine Fragen zu LN2 und Vacuum



## burn... (9. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen!

Ja, wie die Überschrift schon besagt, habe ich die eine oder andere Frage, nämlich:

LN2 in Wasserkühlungskreislauf füllen - natürlich ohne Radiator...

 Eigentlich sollten dies ja alle Komponenten aushalten, bis auf die Pumpe, oder?
 Wie verhält sich LN2 in einem geschlossenem Kreislauf, müsste sich doch eigentlich wie in einer Thermoskanne verhalten, oder?

Meine Frage wäre daher, hält die Pumpe (ne Laing DDC 1T+) -196°C aus?


So nun zum Vacuum:

Angenommen, man hat einen PC in einem Vacuum Raum, dort müssten doch die Temperaturen in die höhe schießen, da sich keine Luft zum ableiten der Hitze befindet, wenn man allerdings alles wasserkühlt, und den Radiator an die Luft verfrachtet, müsste es doch eigentlich so funktionieren, dass der PC sich "relativ" normal verhält. Aber wie ist das mit den Chips die nicht gekühlt werden, z.b. ein Audio Chip auf einem Maiboard?

Ihr denkt euch jetzt bestimmt, warum einen PC im Vacuum haben, der ist doch verrückt, macht sich unnütze Arbeit!

Nein, da im Luftleeren Raum sich auch (so gut wie) keine Feuchtigkeit befindet - und somit das Isolations Problem einfach gelöst wäre...(Profi OCer wie Der 8auer kennen sicherlich das Problem, hatte ich auch schon einmal, als ich mit nem Kumpel mir für einen Pentium 3 eine Eiskühlung bauten, immerhin -30°C, hat schon ausgereicht, um das halbe mobo zu vereisen!!!)

lg.

burn

PS: Gibt's eigentlich eine Kühlflüssigkeit die unter -200°C immer noch flüssig ist? So weit ich weiß, gefriert ja Alkohol bei -114° C


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Dezember 2010)

Alsoo...
Dein vorhaben ist niemals machbar!
1. Die Pumpe hält es nicht aus.
2. Der AGB hält es nicht aus.
3. Der Schlauch hät es nicht aus.

Ausserdem wirst du riesige Probleme mit Kondenswasser bekommen.

Wie kommen Leute eigentlich auf solche ideen???


----------



## Mega Rage (9. Dezember 2010)

burn... schrieb:


> PS: Gibt's eigentlich eine Kühlflüssigkeit die unter -200°C immer noch flüssig ist? So weit ich weiß, gefriert ja Alkohol bei -114° C



Ja Helium aber das ist extrem teuer, ich glaub das beginnt ab 10€ pro liter und 500 Liter sind in weniger als einer Stunde weg...
Wenn du mit Extrem-Oc anfangen willst dann würd ich erst mal mit Trockeneis anfangen.
Tutorials findest du ja im Forum genügende


----------



## zøtac (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß ja net genau aber LN2 im Vakuum müsste doch ziemlich übel sieden oder?^^
Achso und die Schläuche werden natürlich spröde undso


----------



## theLamer (9. Dezember 2010)

- LN2 geht nicht in einen geschlossenen Kreislauf
- Subzero für 24/7 - meistens eh sinnfrei
- Knete >> Vakuum

Ich würde dir wenn dann einen Chiller empfehlen.... der sollte reichen für 24/7 und sehr hohes OC. Was hast du überhaupt vor? Normales Benchen ja wohl nicht, da kippt man das LN2 ja einfach in den Pot.


----------



## Patrickclouds (9. Dezember 2010)

wenn die temperatur vom ln2 steigt, dann steigt der druck. demzufolge wird irgendwas in deinem wakükreislauf explodieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2010)

burn... schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten dies ja alle Komponenten aushalten, bis auf die Pumpe, oder?



Solange man nicht gegenkommt: Ja. Schläuche, etc. dürften aber sehr bruchempfindlich werden und das die O-Ringe alle dichthalten würde ich auch nicht als gesichert annehmen.



> Wie verhält sich LN2 in einem geschlossenem Kreislauf, müsste sich doch eigentlich wie in einer Thermoskanne verhalten, oder?



Nö. Eine Thermoskanne zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass sie isoliert ist. LN2 in einem Wakükreislauf dürfte sich in etwas so verhalten, wie Wasser in einem Dampfkessel. Mit dem Unterschied, dass letzterer für den entstehenden Druck gebaut ist, ein Wakükreislauf nicht unbedingt.



> Meine Frage wäre daher, hält die Pumpe (ne Laing DDC 1T+) -196°C aus?



Vielleicht überlebt sie es, aber laufen dürfte sie höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Pumpen für derartige Temperaturen sind auch sonst nicht gerade der für-50€-an-jeder-Ecke-Klasse zuzuordnen.



> So nun zum Vacuum:
> 
> Angenommen, man hat einen PC in einem Vacuum Raum, dort müssten doch die Temperaturen in die höhe schießen, da sich keine Luft zum ableiten der Hitze befindet, wenn man allerdings alles wasserkühlt, und den Radiator an die Luft verfrachtet, müsste es doch eigentlich so funktionieren, dass der PC sich "relativ" normal verhält. Aber wie ist das mit den Chips die nicht gekühlt werden, z.b. ein Audio Chip auf einem Maiboard?



Hängt von deren Hitzebeständigkeit und der vorherigen Luftbewegung ab. Bei hohen Temperaturen ist die Wärmeabgabe durch Strahlung nicht zu unterschätzen und stehende Luft wirkt auch als Isolator.



> Nein, da im Luftleeren Raum sich auch (so gut wie) keine Feuchtigkeit befindet - und somit das Isolations Problem einfach gelöst wäre...



Wenn du ein Gehäuse luftdicht hast, dann kannst du es auch einfach mit trockenen Gasen füllen 
Wenn...



> PS: Gibt's eigentlich eine Kühlflüssigkeit die unter -200°C immer noch flüssig ist? So weit ich weiß, gefriert ja Alkohol bei -114° C



Mir wäre keine Substanz bekannt, die von -200°C bis +40°C flüssig ist, falls du das meinst.


----------



## chaosfett (11. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt gib mal was zu nachlesen: 

Stickstoff ? Wikipedia

Flüssiger Stickstoff is nicht für "Normale" H²O kühlungen gedacht! Die Teile würden sofort Steinhart werden und zerspringen! Mit Ausnahme der Metallteile vllt! Selbst wenn die Teile das aushalten würden, würde das verdampfen des N² das System Sprengen! Die Idee ist völlig sinnfrei und verdammt gefährlich!

Zum Vakuum: 
Die Chip´s würden einfach Überhiten da die Wärnestrahlung nicht genug Hitze abfühen würde! Das mit der Kühlung die, die wärme nach aussen abführt is nicht schlecht aber nich so leicht umzustetzen! Die Schläuch würden durch den unterdruck wahrscheinlich platzen! 

PS: Helium ? Wikipedia 
Helium ist bei einer Temp. von 4,22 K (-268,93 °C) noch flüssig! Es gibt bestimmt aun noch andere Subtanzen die bei -200°C noch flüssig sind! Die kann man aber sicherlich nicht so einfach bekommen!

MfG ChaosFETT


----------



## burn... (11. Dezember 2010)

Vielen dank für die raschen Antworten - wäre ja zu schön gewesen, wenn es geklappt hätte...(ich verdanke euch mein Leben )
Habe mir auch ähnliches gedacht, aber ich hätte mich ja täuschen können (hatte ich gehoft)

Na dann, auf die alte tour mit Isolation...Werde mir ja einen Benchtable bauen (viel, viel besser als alle anderen )

Werde dann erstmal mit Dice starten, mal sehen wo's endet...

mfg.

burn


PS: Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------

